# "Peruvian Night" & "Home Tree" - IAPLC 2010 tanks



## ShayF (May 26, 2008)

This is my (and my wifes ) tanks as was presented at the IAPLC 2010:

*"Peruvian Night"* - Ranked 348









*"Home Tree"* - Ranked 405









Both Aquarium Size - W: 150cm x D: 50cm x H: 60cm - 450 Liters volume


----------



## TangyPlant (Sep 30, 2008)

yep. absolutely stunning. amazing couple


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Beautiful! Great job. I love the texture that the rocks add in Peruvian Night. Simply stunning.


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Very nice! What are the plants in the background of "Home Tree"? They appear to be some type of Ludwigia (Cuba?).


----------



## ShayF (May 26, 2008)

Thank you!



looking4roselines said:


> What are the plants in the background of "Home Tree"? They appear to be some type of Ludwigia (Cuba?).


Didiplis Diandra.


----------



## tom_zg (Oct 20, 2006)

i am in love vith peruvian night!! grat job!!


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

Congrats .. I really like peruvian night, it´s looks really nice and the stones match a lot with the title


----------



## saint (Feb 17, 2010)

OMG! i love the peruvian night

congrats on the ranking


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

we need stats on both tanks please. 

thansk


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

stats stats stats stats...


----------



## ShayF (May 26, 2008)

Sorry for the delay!

Will get to it soon...


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice, but the plants betwen the two big rocks in the left in Peruvian night look really weird...Like taken out of the context because is really hard to grow those color and the rectanguar shape betewn the big rocks..


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

I barely love "Home Tree" more than "Peruvian Night." It's humbling watching folks grow such great species with great health in amazing aquascapes. I'm surprised these tanks did not rank higher simply for difficulty of plants, arrangement, and your trimming! I especially like how different the hardscape are and how well "Home Tree" incorporates mosses with those great stems. Great tanks, Mr and Mrs Shay F!


----------



## fishnvw (Nov 12, 2009)

Very nice.... just beautiful. That's all can say. I have come back to look three times now I really love home tree. It captures the imagination and makes me want to play hide and go seek in the woods with my children. Great job.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Amazing work. Home tree really has some difficult plant in there. You are a master! You've really worked some amazing plants into a well designed beautiful scape!

You must have amazing light on these to get such color. What type of light and how many watts per gallon do you have?


----------



## ShayF (May 26, 2008)

Thank you all for the compliments!



oscarjamayaa said:


> Nice, but the plants betwen the two big rocks in the left in Peruvian night look really weird...Like taken out of the context because is really hard to grow those color and the rectanguar shape betewn the big rocks..


I hope I understand you correctly...:-s
The plants (Rotala Macarendara green) that you see between the two big rocks are actually behind them. You can see them because of a gap between the rocks.



wet said:


> ...I'm surprised these tanks did not rank higher simply for difficulty of plants, arrangement, and your trimming!...


The ranking system in IAPLC amazes me also...




Tex Gal said:


> ...You must have amazing light on these to get such color. What type of light and how many watts per gallon do you have?


I use 10X54W T5 HO.
The tank is (aprox.) 370 Liters (net) so the watts per gallon is (aprox.) 5.5.


----------



## ShayF (May 26, 2008)

Again, sorry for the delay!

*"Peruvian nights" Stats.:*


*Tank Specifications:*

*Tank Dimensions and Volume: *Rena 1.5 meter - 450 liter (370 liter net)
*Lighting: *10 X 54W T5 HO (3 X Osram 840 + 4 X Osram 865 + 3 X Sylvania Grolux)
*Filtration: *2 X Eheim pro 3 2028
*C02 Supplementation: *PH controller + 2 Atomizers (Filter connected)
*Substrate: *Crushed quartz (in the back), A mix of ADA Aquasoil (Amazoniz II + Africana) and RedSea _Flora base_ (in front and in the path)
*Water Parameters: *pH-6.4, KH-2Gdh, GH-5Gdh, CO2-40ppm, NO3-20ppm, PO4-1.5ppm, 275ms, Temp.- 25c
*Tank Maintenance Schedule: *Glass cleaning - Every 4 days. pH Calibration - Once a month. Light bulb change - Once a year. Water change (100% RO) - Automatic, 100% per week.
*Fertilization Routine: *DIY fertilization with peristaltic pumps (Bubble-Magus), twice a day - KNO3, KH2PO4, KCL, MgSO4, CaCl2, Iron gluconate, Iron EDTA, CSM+B.
*Chiller: *Teco TR-20 Chiller
*Ultraviolet Sterilization:* 36W UV
*Tank Inhabitants*:*

*Fish: *Tetra cardinal, Tetra Amber, Dwarf puffer-fish, other tetras, and few more&#8230;
*Invertebrates: *Cherry and Amano Shrimp.
*Plant Species (Right to Left)*:*

*Background: *Didiplis diandra, Rotala Sp. Pearl, Lindernia Sp., Rotala macrendara green, Rotalla green.
*Midground: *Hemianthus micranthemoides, Tonina sp. Belem, Hydrocotyle Marititma, Tonina sp Manaus.​
*Foreground: *Pogostemon helferi, Hemianthus callitrichoides.​
** And a few others...*​


----------



## sam22sam (Jul 9, 2010)

Congratulations Outstanding work

Please let us know the specs Home Tree also; I believe there is a lot of detail in there. I feel peruvian nights has more light in the tank and there is the contrast in colors that stand out. Also the photograph seems to be better if you look at the rocks the patterns are crystal clear where as for the Home Tree its a bit hazy (might be just me).

If you have more pictures of Home Tree; possibly more close ups that bring out the details please post them. 

Whole lot of effort and detailed scaping..


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Really nice tanks. Both are very different and nicely done.

While I see most people (and the judges) liked Peruvian nights... i really like Home Tree better. 

Peruvian looks like it has a bit more light and maybe you take more care of it, but to me Home Tree still has a lot of potential.

Very nice tanks! beautiful.


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

Lush beautiful growth, you've just got about everybody green with envy


----------

